# Farscape RIP



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2003)

And so it ends.  Not with a bang, not with a whimper, but with a cruel and tantalizing look at what could have been, had the show been allowed to continue for just one more season.

After four years, the final episode of Farscape has aired, ending its run prematurely after four years of critically acclaimed television.  The episode's title, "Bad Timing", says it all.  The shows writers have been at the peak of their powers for this final season.  The bitterly ironic 'To Be Continued' message at the end of the show doesn't offer promise, but just serves to remind loyal Scapers (as Farscape fans like to be called) that the show was unjustly cancelled before its time, to be replaced by shows like 'Crossing Over', and the abomination that is to be the 'Tremors' series.  Instead of springing for just _one more season_, the powers that be chose to put money into a show based off a movie that didn't warrant its two sequels, much less a televised version.

During a commercial break, a commercial paid for by Scapers urged fans to save Farscape, offering a toll-free number and Web site (www.SaveFarscape.com.  I can't tell you what exactly is offered on the site, sense it seems it's been flooded since the final episode aired.  As much as I want the effort to succeed, I'm not optimistic, since it is painfully obvious that those in charge are more interested in a couple of Nielsen points than a large and extremely dedicated fan base.  The outrage amongst the fans has led a great many of them to get the SciFi Channel removed from their cable service, in protest against the cancellation. 

Instead of looking forward to watching the Friday episodes with my wife, I'll have to content myself with collecting the DVDs.  And, like the rest of the disappointed fans, be left to wonder what could have been.

Cthulhu
-Scaper-


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 10, 2003)

I agree wholeheartedly, and I thank you for posting this, much bettern than I could have said.

 I refuse to watch the SciFi channel after this outrage. The channel only ever had TWO good original shows, Farscape and The Invisible Man. I-Man was great in the first season, then it got stupid from the second season premiere forward. Farscape made twists, made turns, made thousands of people happy, and they decide to cut it. 

 The brass of SciFi-Chan claim that it was due to a ' drop in ratings ', but that's bull. The show has just won the Saturn award for best syndicated series a year before, and Scapers were growing in numbers. All boils down to making some fat dude at the top happy. Makes me frelling sick.  

 :soapbox:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 11, 2003)

I-Man was another great show that didn't get a fair shake.  However, I'm glad they ended that abomination that was Lexxx.  Ugh.  What a piece of crap.

And now we're stuck with more crap.  Yay.

Cthulhu


----------



## don bohrer (Apr 11, 2003)

Farscape had the best dialog! Man, what a show.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 18, 2003)

I miss John Crighton.  

 And Chiana, too.


----------

